# sealing lid on sump/sewage basin



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

Almost finished with my basement bathroom. The bathroom drains were already plumbed into a sump basin that had a simple sump pump installed.

I replaced the pump with a Zoeller sewage/ejector pump, replaced the discharge with 2" and 45' bends and the shut off valve.

The new lid was labeled for sewage and had a thin foam seal and four bolts. Also just the rubber grommets to seal off the vent and discharge.

So, My old lid had screw holding it on that dissintigrated upon removal. So there is not an existing place to bolt the new lid down. 

Can I just us tapcon screws with washers to screw the lid down to the slab?

I wal also planning to seal the edge of the lid with silicone. Is this ok?

Thanks..


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I suppose tapcons will work. I've only used them a couple times and wasn't impressed.
I prefer drop in anchors because the bolt is easily removed from them
http://www.fastenal.com/web/product...rchMode=productSearch&filterByVendingMachine=

Use stainless steel bolts too- no corrosion

A problem you'll have with any fastener is that the concrete will try to blow out when you drill that close to the edge.

If you use the silicone, place a layer of seran wrap over the top of the wet bead so it won't adhere to the lid- you'll need back in the tank someday....


----------



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

TheEplumber said:


> ...
> If you use the silicone, place a layer of seran wrap over the top of the wet bead so it won't adhere to the lid- you'll need back in the tank someday....


So, do you think the foam tape seal is good enough?

I don't understand your suggestion about using the seran wrap. I was not planning to glue the lid down with it. Just run a bead around the edge of the lid to seal the crack.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

caveeagle said:


> So, do you think the foam tape seal is good enough?
> 
> I don't understand your suggestion about using the seran wrap. I was not planning to glue the lid down with it. Just run a bead around the edge of the lid to seal the crack.


The foam tape is fine- I misread your post and thought your tape was destroyed and wanted to replace it with silcone.


----------



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

I will look into using concrete anchors. I will be selling the house in a couple months, so I want to make sure its working correctly without any issues. But really not worried about the need to 'open it up' down the road. 

So as long as the foam seal will keep things venting ok, then I will leave well enough alone.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

You should find out with a couple of deposits in the toilet. By the way no storm water go's into that right?


----------



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

Ghostmaker said:


> You should find out with a couple of deposits in the toilet. By the way no storm water go's into that right?


Ha,ha! Yea, the johns not been put into 'full service' until I make sure the sump is all set up a sealed properly. :thumbsup:

No stormwater goes into the sump. The basement actually has a totally separate sump on the other side where It collects water and pumps to the outside.

This sump in question (pics above), goes directly into the septic. It was originally only fed by a utility sink and the discharge from my water filter and A/C condensation. The 3" drain was plumbed through the slab by the original builder and routed over to where I built the bathroom. There is another thread where I detailed those plans. (FWIW)


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

The reason I asked is storm water will shorten the life of a septic field.


----------



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

Ghostmaker said:


> The reason I asked is storm water will shorten the life of a septic field.


Thanks for the caution. There is nothing from outside the house draining into this particular sump. I am pretty sure that the house was originally built with the plumbing set up to add the bathroom. Even the coppler water supply lines had the T fittings in place right in a convernient spot.

I have never dealt with a sump/ejector system, so I am probably just over-thinking things. My plumber recommended the Zoeller pump that I bought. He seemed to like how I set up the discharge lines.

I was just a little unsure about how to make 100% sure the lid is sealed properly. The little foam strip was not very impressive.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

I would seal it with 100% pure silicon caulk. Not water based.


----------

